# I just had a flat tire with BMW Loaner while my car getting repaired at the dealer



## Sunny Kathryn (Feb 19, 2021)

I have to say that I am just sad about this whole thread. I guess this is why I am never on social media. I don’t understand the victim mentality. I never think anyone is trying to screw me. I also KNOW that honesty is the best policy. Does anyone really think that the dealer would not have noticed a patched run flat, IF THAT IS EVEN POSSIBLE??? (And yes, I did say call the dealer, I would have never recommended calling Roadside Assistance.)

Finally, if I were in a financial bind, I would speak with the service manager directly and ask for help. Explain that you have to pay to get your car fixed and you did not budget for this extra expense of a ruined tire. I am sure it was not a brand new tire that you ruined. Also, their cost is not $300. Finally, the service manager has the power to eliminate the charge altogether.

See, I make friends wherever I go. People want to help me because I am nice to everyone. But to be clear, I ask for help!! When I am in a bind, I am transparent, I don’t blame anyone else, I simply ask for help!!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

malieM said:


> run flats are NOT FIXABLE. also, most regular places CANNOT CHANGE THEM DUE TO POTENTIAL DAMAGE TO THE RIMS. SPECIAL EQUIPMENT NEEDED TO CHANGE RUNFLATS! and most regular places would likely not have the tires in stock. but. why on earth would you even think of doing all this? I would just call service and say " I have a flat, can you come get the car"


I see sunny and dr hoo "liked' this post, which is wrong

YOU DONT NEED SPECIAL EQUIPMENT to mount runflats. OMG


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Sunny Kathryn said:


> I have to say that I am just sad about this whole thread. I guess this is why I am never on social media. I don’t understand the victim mentality. I never think anyone is trying to screw me. I also KNOW that honesty is the best policy. Does anyone really think that the dealer would not have noticed a patched run flat, IF THAT IS EVEN POSSIBLE??? (And yes, I did say call the dealer, I would have never recommended calling Roadside Assistance.)
> 
> Finally, if I were in a financial bind, I would speak with the service manager directly and ask for help. Explain that you have to pay to get your car fixed and you did not budget for this extra expense of a ruined tire. I am sure it was not a brand new tire that you ruined. Also, their cost is not $300. Finally, the service manager has the power to eliminate the charge altogether.
> 
> See, I make friends wherever I go. People want to help me because I am nice to everyone. But to be clear, I ask for help!! When I am in a bind, I am transparent, I don’t blame anyone else, I simply ask for help!!


Having a sunny disposition and being open and honest, perhaps some might say purposefully naive, is one thing. Being wrong is another.

The dealer will never notice a patched tire. OMG, where do these people come from?!?!


----------



## maxcsr (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm at the dealer now. He wants to charge me now for the tire before i leave and loaner still on way to dealer. I arrived before the loaner. He said they will lift the car up and check the suspension and if there is anything I will be responsible. He said that I have full responsibility of the loaner. He didnt want to give me a break. Wants to charge me full price of the tire and god knows what they going to pull up and say something else needs to be fixed. I'm really stressed out now.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Sunny Kathryn said:


> I have to say that I am just sad about this whole thread. I guess this is why I am never on social media.


I hope that this, Bimmerfest is not social media!

Trust AND verify.

I don’t like nice and wrong liars. I work to like curmudgeonly correct experts. A cuckold looks to someone else for approval.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

maxcsr said:


> I'm at the dealer now. He wants to charge me now for the tire before i leave and loaner still on way to dealer. I arrived before the loaner. He said they will lift the car up and check the suspension and if there is anything I will be responsible. He said that I have full responsibility of the loaner. He didnt want to give me a break. Wants to charge me full price of the tire and god knows what they going to pull up and say something else needs to be fixed. I'm really stressed out now.


Sorry

Im sure Sunny will be helping you.


If you had searched with google, OR searched here- for [dealer loaner flat tire] you would find MANY MANY conversations going back 10 years on this PRECISE issue. Everyone gets screwed by the dealer. Even if you are going to "take responsibility" and pay for the tire, they will super-screw you and charge full retail.

So sad, you took the precise wrong advice - at every turn.

I wouldnt pay. Tell him to get lost- he can call you or charge the car later


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this incident. Hind sight is 20/20.


You could have purchased a new or preowned runflat of the same tire and had that mounted before you returned it to BMW. 
Telling them this and that happened doesn't help anyone. Besides, 99% of the loaner cars have tire insurance for this very purpose. So im sure they are going to call in a claim for the tire.
Did you buy tire insurance on your BMW? if so, will they use that to cover the replacement tire cost.
There are tread warranties on these tires, im sure you could dispute this with the michelin / pirelli or whomever was the tire manufacturer.
*Dont let BMW charge you for their retail cost of that tire. Tell them, you will buy the same tire somewhere else for cheaper and deliver it to them. *


----------



## maxcsr (Sep 18, 2020)

====================================================================
I'm very stressed out today. I can't believe what I am going through,
I will tell you my full story with this dealer (can I call out dealer name and GM name in here?)
Please check this thread/post I created on another site since 2 weeks ago I started dealing with this dealer regarding my Sulev radiator replacement.
2009 BMW 328xi SULEV. HELP!
====================================================================



So today as I arrived and went to the desk. The cashier asked me to pay for the repair order for my vehicle so I paid and was given the receipt of the work they did. Then, the GM came right after that to the cashier while I was signing for my credit card receipt and (I wish I can mention his name here if i'm allowed) was there with some paperwork he wanted me to sign 2 papers with initials. I told him that I have to read it first he showed it to me and I couldn't read all small fonts as the front desk was many people talking around me and I couldn't read everything but he said its basically me giving him authorization to do the work and he needed my initials. so I signed just for work done on my car. 

Then he made a bill for $460 for the tire I claimed was flat. I refused and said I won't pay since they made me come here 3 times within 2 weeks for the same problem in my car they never fixed in the first time nor the second time but it took them 3 times to get this right today so if I had to waste my time 3 times and on the third time I have a run flat with loaner it should be covered by dealer as" Cost of doing business" and I told him I thought BMW was all "about the experience" and he said its not true and I am responsible, he said we are going to lift the car up and see the damage and anything you will be fully responsible of. He then called me inside to the shop to show me the car on the lift and the damage. 
2 right side tires have each almost 2 inches wide cut with front right rim they claiming is bent which they showed me a scratch on the rim very close to the shown deep cut. but I didnt see a bent it was a scratch that god knows if its from me or who. He gave me a bill for $1250. That's the time I freaked out.
I totally refused especially since its their fault in the first place. 

He said I signed for this loaner when I picked it up and I am responsible by the law to pay it. I argued and said I never signed for this particular loaner(They only mad me sign for the very first first 2 weeks ago for a different loaner) . 2 weeks ago when I towed my car to them they made me sign a tablet for the loaner and took a copy of my American Express Blue card for that loaner which was (2021 BMW 7 series). I then returned back this loaner when they told me car was ready. 
A week later I took my car back to him because its still Cooling system not holding pressure he game me another (second) loaner which I never signed for but they took my credit card info again at the time but didn't sign.
then returned loaner again after they claimed it was ready and fixed. no issues never.
now I came back after a couple of days because I still have coolant all of engine bay (as you see on the other post I posted on the other website all pictures posted there and receipts)
anyways when he gave me this loaner yesterday I never signed for it. So *all of the sudden* this guy from his department started yelling at me telling me that I signed for it yesterday and I am then responsible and will pay it no matter what, I then felt disrespected and I KNOW I didn't signed for this particular loaner yesterday as he claimed so I told them to get lost I'm not paying and took my keys and left. as I was leaving GM said its ok even if I dispute the charge he will take me to small claims court to get that money. I then noticed they charged $1079 my American Express Blue card which I didn't give them authorization to charge me. 

I'm sorry for the long essay but I felt like you have to know the whole story and how my journey with this started. 

I wish I never ever did my oil pan gasket at this dealer last January. Ever since all this starting happening. 



Thank you so much 
I hope I will feel better soon


----------



## jeff661 (Sep 22, 2017)

I know it sucks but you damaged their car. What would have happened if you were driving your own car? For $1250 you might want to make an insurance claim. I’m not an attorney but I think you will loose if they take you to court. Even if there was no contract they still can recover damages from you. If I borrow your car and I damage it, I’m still liable even if we don’t have a contract.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I am glad to hear that you used AMEX. They are my go-to for customer protections.

The fact that you did NOT sign a document on the last (damaged) loaner may be a saving grace. (You should carefully read the loan agrement that you have and see if there is any labguage that allows them to extend it to other 'replacement' loaners.)

Most businesses pay little attention to documents at the outset- BMW, cell phone company, cable company- but when the Fit hits the Shan they are all about 'the agreement you signed'.

Well then, maybe they will find that they are on the short end of the signed agreement. (I will comment that I *NEVER* sign 'tablets'. I sign documents. I insist that they make the copy FIRST, then I read both, sign both, take one. Just old fashioned, but it avoids getting screwed.)

Chargeback with AMEX as soon as the fraudulent charge shows up. Make sure you are honest with AMEX but also not too honest. "I never agreed to those charges, there was never a loaner agrement for that car- I have no idea what the condition was when it was given to me, they never did an inspection, never had me sign the documnet that says "Ive looked the car over and agree this is what I see"."

I do worry that the guy that didnt get you to sign, may falsify the records. If it comes to a small claims, you may need to demand their IT records that proves when they were created (ie time stamps)



Oh, you should sit down and write out EVERYTHING in detail. What happened when, who you spoke to, what you signed, etc etc. It is all clear now, but in a week it will be fuzzy. Actually WRITE IT DOWN ON PAPER. Such records can be more convincing to a court that a computer document. You may write it up later, differnetly, but attach the 'holographic' record as evidence.

Also the extent of the damages they are claiming, and your initial description seem discordant.

You hit a small bulky bump/rock with only a flat on one tire- now they show you two flat tires and rim damage???? Probably needs some clarfiication. If indeed you caused the damage, well then .......maybe my advice changes a bit. But, i not a judge, Im chosing to be an advocate here...




PS Did you ever find out what he made you sign???? or initial? Could it have been approvals for changes to the estimate??


----------



## maxcsr (Sep 18, 2020)

jeff661 said:


> I know it sucks but you damaged their car. What would have happened if you were driving your own car? For $1250 you might want to make an insurance claim. I’m not an attorney but I think you will loose if they take you to court. Even if there was no contract they still can recover damages from you. If I borrow your car and I damage it, I’m still liable even if we don’t have a contract.


You're right but why didn't they fix my car the first time right instead of charging me for the same work twice? I could have my car overheated if I never checked dirt in engine bay and was constantly checking level of coolant. They neglected me don't you think they hold responsibility for the inconvenience they have caused their customer to not charge this ridicules amount of money, he gave me the vehicle in inclement weather. and take responsibility of it and use their tire insurance claim instead of trying to double F 'en me?!

And if I was screwing you over with money and you were to barrow my car and caused my car a flat or damage do you think I will be able to recover the damage from me especially when you just F'ed me with some bs that doesn't add up. look at the previous post I posted a link in previous post so you get the picture. 


I'm thinking not to dispute the charge till I try again and call GM on Monday and see if he can do something about it and come to a fair agreement but I wont agree to pay $1250 I cant afford that and that's not fair ..
He done me no good. I seriously feel like he got my car pregnant that's how screwed I feel

Don't BMW roadside assistant has tire insurance as well?! I mean this is BMW whats wrong with 2021


----------



## maxcsr (Sep 18, 2020)

ard said:


> I am glad to hear that you used AMEX. They are my go-to for customer protections.
> 
> The fact that you did NOT sign a document on the last (damaged) loaner may be a saving grace. (You should carefully read the loan agrement that you have and see if there is any labguage that allows them to extend it to other 'replacement' loaners.)
> 
> ...




I don't know he was talking to people the same time he was holding the paper for me to read it he didnt want to give it to me in my hand to ready it I felt rushed during this particular time and all of the sudden his staff were talking and i was distracted that time I didn't read all of it and I took nothing expect the receipt that was given to me before he made me sign those papers 


I hit a rock maybe? it was snowing and i saw something small like a small rock sticking out the ground and my front right tire drove on it i heard it gone flat but i was still drivable but not the rear because Rear right tire didn't look anything wrong with that time. Next day (yesterday morning) I noticed when the tow truck towing car, rear right tire was low i thought it was because of being very cold it wasn't completely low like the other tire I thought it needed air. But he showed me damage on it too when he lifted up. What about the rim damage? how would I know someone else before me damaged the rim it was damage from the inside of the rim not on the edge btw.

I never received the loaner agreement, I argued that with their GM and he said they emailed it to me when I picked up the car and that I must have erased the email. I cant find it not even in my spam folder


----------



## 896558 (Aug 25, 2020)

ard said:


> This is not true.
> 
> Some RFT manufacturers actually provide EXPLICIT instructions on how to properly patch their run flats. Dont say "all"
> 
> ...


it may depend on where the tire injury is.. if is side wall absolutely not.. I never had a run flat repaired no matter what the injury was , nobody would touch it..


----------



## AutigerMark (Mar 18, 2018)

A bad set of circumstances all came together to create this mess - losing a job, a car with problems, a rude and tone deaf dealer, then an accident. 

I say honesty is always the best policy even if that means you lose. You did the right thing. $1200 is not worth going to court over. If you can’t pay it right now then make the minimum payment on the CC, get in a better financial position when you have a new job, never set foot in that dealership again, and possibly never buy another bmw.

The last thing I can think of you can do is take it to BMW corporate. I once had an issue where my local dealership refused to honor a recall on an intermittently faulty seatbelt sensor because they couldn’t find anything wrong with it in the shop. I argued with them a little, then recorded a video of the problem next time it happened to me. I sent BMW corporate that video and they were very nice and courteous and understanding. They overrode the dealership and paid the dealership to replace the part. Good luck.


----------



## anselansel (May 5, 2016)

Sunny Kathryn said:


> I have to say that I am just sad about this whole thread. I guess this is why I am never on social media. I don’t understand the victim mentality. I never think anyone is trying to screw me. I also KNOW that honesty is the best policy. Does anyone really think that the dealer would not have noticed a patched run flat, IF THAT IS EVEN POSSIBLE??? (And yes, I did say call the dealer, I would have never recommended calling Roadside Assistance.)
> 
> Finally, if I were in a financial bind, I would speak with the service manager directly and ask for help. Explain that you have to pay to get your car fixed and you did not budget for this extra expense of a ruined tire. I am sure it was not a brand new tire that you ruined. Also, their cost is not $300. Finally, the service manager has the power to eliminate the charge altogether.
> 
> See, I make friends wherever I go. People want to help me because I am nice to everyone. But to be clear, I ask for help!! When I am in a bind, I am transparent, I don’t blame anyone else, I simply ask for help!!


you are taylor made for the large corporations and the government. enjoy your moldy fema trailer....


----------



## anselansel (May 5, 2016)

maxcsr said:


> ====================================================================
> I'm very stressed out today. I can't believe what I am going through,
> I will tell you my full story with this dealer (can I call out dealer name and GM name in here?)
> Please check this thread/post I created on another site since 2 weeks ago I started dealing with this dealer regarding my Sulev radiator replacement.
> ...


you realize hes praying you pay because he know theres no way in hell to get paid if you refuse right? 1250? lol


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

AutigerMark said:


> A bad set of circumstances all came together to create this mess - losing a job, a car with problems, a rude and tone deaf dealer, then an accident.
> 
> I say honesty is always the best policy even if that means you lose. You did the right thing. $1200 is not worth going to court over. If you can’t pay it right now then make the minimum payment on the CC, get in a better financial position when you have a new job, never set foot in that dealership again, and possibly never buy another bmw.
> 
> The last thing I can think of you can do is take it to BMW corporate. I once had an issue where my local dealership refused to honor a recall on an intermittently faulty seatbelt sensor because they couldn’t find anything wrong with it in the shop. I argued with them a little, then recorded a video of the problem next time it happened to me. I sent BMW corporate that video and they were very nice and courteous and understanding. They overrode the dealership and paid the dealership to replace the part. Good luck.


Dealers typically ask BMW corporate for approval on warranty repairs and recalls. So my guess is that the initial denial was what BMW corporate told the dealership to do (put differently...if you repair it, we won't pay you). Once you had proof, they had no choice but to authorize the repair.

So if my guess is correct, the bad guy in this story is BMW, not the dealership. But in this instance it is the dealership that is involved without BMW corporate. I doubt that BMW corporate would or could get involved in a dispute between a dealership and its customer.


----------



## dano89 (Feb 5, 2018)

Post the emailed loaner agreement with your ID blacked out. You're operating on emotion, understandably. The liability is contractual, and no one can answer you correctly without this important detail. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxcsr (Sep 18, 2020)

dano89 said:


> Post the emailed loaner agreement with your ID blacked out. You're operating on emotion, understandably. The liability is contractual, and no one can answer you correctly without this important detail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have never received an agreement. I didn't sign for this loaner. When they gave me the loaner no one did a walkthrough like they usually do with other loaners they gave me. Don't forget I returned back to this dealer 3 times for the same work that they didn't do right. First time they gave me loaner and made me sign a tablet and took my credit card info, then showed me the car and walk around and made sure no damages. The second I returned back they also made me sign for the second loaner. Third visit they handed me the keys. no walk around nothing. All three visits never was given a loan agreement. 


*Please don't forget *I started a thread on another forum at the beginning of this highway robbery journey I went through with this deale, you can check it here:
2009 BMW 328xi SULEV. HELP! - Page 2




*Here is a link I posted the bills from 1st and second visit. I will post final bill later*

First visit when they replaced my radiator:
r5.jpg,
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ISXgzVkVfUjXlZO9Oo-2DrzFs-lE8dnN/view?usp=sharing,
r4.jpg,
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cb5C82uoZ_GcGcMQZzdyaNqIZ6p7MACy/view?usp=sharing,
r2.jpg


Second visit within a week for the replacement of the Expansion tank CAP:
e1.jpg,
e2.jpg


----------



## maxcsr (Sep 18, 2020)

I noticed he charged me on another credit card I gave him last year not this year. $1079
I'm going to call him tomorrow and make a fair deal with him. I'm willing to pay $500 no more or I dispute the whole charge. What do you think? He said he would take me to small claims court. I'm never going back to him.

NOTE: I still noticed on my engine bar are some sign of coolant around expansion tank dried white marks. I cleaned the engine bay spotless when I took it back from him now I'm still having an this problem not fixed. If I return it to him he will bring up something else to charge me as he been doing. I'm think to wait and see if it gets worse and if it does I will dispute the whole charges he charged me and take it to someone else to fix it.


----------



## ibew595 (Jan 18, 2004)

I've had lots of BMW loaners.
Brought one back with ~ 200 miles on it with a foot long cracked windshield- $200
Brought another back with a flat and empty tank-$0
I don't see how a 11 year old car with 115k can be within warranty. Emissions warranty is till 100k, HPFP might be 100k also and CPO would have ended a long time ago. Now unless the part was installed by the BMW dealer and it failed within 2 (?) years, that is the only warranty I can think of would be valid.
Hitting a hole/rock to blow out two tires with a large gash probably rates an alignment also, you got lucky if it drives straight.


----------



## DShatzer (Feb 27, 2008)

maxcsr said:


> I'm going to try to fix it before I bring it back. I'm sure they'll charge me an arm and leg for this. I just don't know if run flat tires are fixable? Do I have to mention it? or they could see that I called BMW roadside assistant and inquired about the incident?
> 
> run flat still felt like driving on flat tire. handling was all messed up I hope that didnt cause anymore damage I dont see damage on rim or tire tho, but again I was driving during the snow storm and is still icy outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrinker (Jan 27, 2021)

Sunny Kathryn said:


> Hello! I just joined the forum specifically so I could reply to you. Why wouldn’t you just call the dealer and tell them what happened? BMW is all about service. I am sure they can help you! Why would you drive to a tire place and have some random person mess with a car that is NOT yours, when you have an entire dealership with resources to handle such things? I bet they won’t even charge you. It’s called the Cost of Doing Business. This is why you deal with a company like BMW for their high level of service. Why would you potentially make matters worse? Call BMW and be honest and ask for help.


 Right!


----------



## DRS 540i (Feb 7, 2021)

maxcsr said:


> Hello everyone,
> I currently have my bmw at the dealer getting repaired and they have given me a free loaner till they finish the work.
> I was driving home in t he snow and drove over a small bulky ball/rock it was poking up from the asphalt it caused me a flat tire on a run flat. I got the warnings but I checked and I see its run flat. I drove it and parked it home a couple blocks away. Tomorrow I have to return it back what should I do? I have road side assistance with Geico in my other bmw (one currently getting repaired). Or they have bmw roadside assistant also which one should I use to get the car towed to the dealer? and will I be charged to get this tire fixed? I'm really worried here there was no other damage just the tire gone flat when I drove over that piece of whatever it was poking out in the middle of the road. I hope you can advise me what to do and not spend out of pocket for this.
> Thank you so much


----------



## DRS 540i (Feb 7, 2021)

maxcsr said:


> I took your advices and now I think I'm screwed. They told me I will be responsible for the tire which is like $300 to 400. I wish I just took it to local tire shop and ask. I'm so worried now. I called my credit car company and they said only way they would cover damage waiver is if I paid for the rental but since they provided to me for free they can't help. I thought it was about the experience now my experience with bmw is ruined. I have to pay for this and for my car being repaired is just too much god help me


Seriously what kind of dealership makes a customer pay for a flat. Especially a high end dealership. I have been out of the car business for a few years but still have many friends and owners. Maybe we are different here in the flyover states. To you it may be a 3 or 400 dollar tire. To them it’s probably one they took off a trade in that’s sitting in the back of the shop. Shit happens. If they charge you for the tire this may be the worst customer service ever. What would really really piss me off is that sounds like they are not only charging you for the tire but making you pay retail. I’ve bought some very very nice tires. But I don’t recall any over 3 outside of tractor tires. 
The key is that this car is free to you, not a rental! So it is their vehicle you were driving it and you had a flat accidents happen! Had it been a customer looking to buy that particular car and they had a flat do you think that they would make them pay for a flat on a test drive?? No! Some dealers even put you in a newer loaner in order to sell you a car that’s not starting to cost you. Do not pay for that tire take it straight up to the sales manager not the service manager. Let him or her know how you are being treated. And DO NOT PAY RETAIL. Why would they make a profit of that. Worst dealership ever !!


----------



## synt (Dec 18, 2020)

Same happens with BMW bikes, the loan are not 100% insured, they have a 400€ you have to pay if any damage.
Not nice, they should have 100% insured.
A loan can end up in a bad experience like this thread.


----------



## mike54 (Mar 17, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> ”As always Mr. Phelps, should you accept th ... ahh,, sorry wrong spiel.
> 
> As always, free advise is worth just what you paid for it, how ever much it costs.


Ha Ha, that's a good answer!


----------



## mike54 (Mar 17, 2017)

p598738 said:


> I had a similar problem with Lexus. I played dumb and said that I was sure they had must have road hazard insurance on their tires. Voila, no problemo !!


Yep. Proceed until apprehended.


----------



## johnmares (Jan 18, 2016)

maxcsr said:


> You advices came late unfortunately I took Sunny's advice when I was there a few days ago.
> They ended up charging me $1079 for both tires and front rim fix.
> Tire damages to the tires are unfixable. Both tires torn on side wall big 3 inches wide.
> I take fully responsibility to fix them
> ...


Well, hindsight is 20/20. I'm just curious how there was so much damage (I.e., two tires and a rim) without you knowing about it. You must have felt something. And if the dealer did charge you, I would expect that he would do it for his cost. Anyway, I guess we all learned a lesson.


----------



## maxcsr (Sep 18, 2020)

I called GM yesterday asking him to lower the $1079 he charged me. He said let me see what I can do and hung up. I'm still waiting for some kind of partial refund from the original charge. I hope he does the right think and refund me some of that.
NOTE: I thought about being nice so I left him a good positive review both on the BMW of na survey and his dealership facebook review page (Thinking maybe he'll be nice seeing that and be nice back to me).
I will give him a couple of days till I see if he is nice enough to make me satisfied with any kind of refund. If he doesn't do anything I'm thinking to dispute the almost all of the charges including the service repair charges he charged me 3 times for the same issue. I can be an A Hole also. so I hope he does the right thing. I paid with AMEX and I know all it takes is a good letter explaining what exactly happened a dispute and my charges will be back in my account for "customer satisfaction" . But again I won't do anything till I see what kind of person I'm dealing with here.
I take responsibility to fix both tires and that one rim, but not for a retail price. I'm not going to get anyone take advantage of me especially when I'm paying with AMEX. Lets see who's going to win here.


----------



## Gtraffer (Oct 14, 2018)

Not to be that guy....but if you have to worry about $350 for a tire (I get it ended up being $1,000+...which is ridiculous)....but if $350 is the end of the world, why take your out of warranty BMW to the dealer & not an independent shop?


----------



## maxcsr (Sep 18, 2020)

Gtraffer said:


> Not to be that guy....but if you have to worry about $350 for a tire (I get it ended up being $1,000+...which is ridiculous)....but if $350 is the end of the world, why take your out of warranty BMW to the dealer & not an independent shop?


Please check out the whole thread from the beginning so you have a picture of what I was dealing with in the first place. 
2009 BMW 328xi SULEV. HELP!
I'm still covered under SULEV extended warranty 15 years/ 150000miles. which ever comes first. Now I'm at 113K miles so thats why I went to this dealer to take care of the radiator which was covered but he still tried to charge me for it.
From now on I will look for an independent shop (Do you recommend a good one in NYC?) 
Thank you


----------



## maxcsr (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello everyone,
So today I noticed 2 new issues;

*1.* when checking my engine level on the dashboard it looked "Ok" but the mark was in the middle. I plugged in my carly app and checked engine level it dropped to "59" (when its full I read "85")
So I bought a quart of oil and poured half of it in but still mark was not at full mark, carly app read "69" so I added the whole quart and plus half a quart. so thats 1 and a half quart of engine oil.
I'm surprised this is the first time since it went low after I fixed the engine oil pan 2 months ago. I don't see any leak on the ground. 

*2. *I also had a cylinder 5 misfire code came up my carly app. Also I dealer last month told me they changed all sparkplugs and coils when I brought it in for the misfire I had on cylinder 4 I remember he done it under SULEV. I'm thinking he lied to me and didn't change all of them as he mentioned in the receipt. 

So I texted the service advisor and told his about the oil level and misfire. He is ignoring me now, I think they don't want to deal with me again. I thought the work they perform carries a warranty. 
What should I do now? I mean I spent well over $4000 last 3 months with this dealer for me to have those issues within a short time? ( I did drive like 4k miles since I took my car back from them but its all HWY miles).

Now this dealer won't be any more help for me for SULEV. I remember last January when I decided to fix the oil pan because I was tired of filling it up from time to time. But it looks like I'm having the same issue, so the oil pan fix wasnt enough for me to forget about topping off the engine oil.

If dealer doesn't want to do business with me again what can I do about the work he's done on my car and the warranty of that work? 

Thank you so much


----------



## dano89 (Feb 5, 2018)

So, it was low on oil and you filled it. Don't wait so long between checking.
You have a code for a misfire, but it's running OK, so just drive the 12 year old car and don't expect perfection. Be prepared to buy a new vehicle instead of pouring money into this. Just my thoughts. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Really? On what planet are you going back to this same dealer???? Amazing. Go to another dealer. You need to read the back of the work order, but usually a repair has a warranty that is from BMW, _not_ the specfic dealership.... and yes, this will be a total cluster.


----------



## maxcsr (Sep 18, 2020)

dano89 said:


> So, it was low on oil and you filled it. Don't wait so long between checking.
> You have a code for a misfire, but it's running OK, so just drive the 12 year old car and don't expect perfection. Be prepared to buy a new vehicle instead of pouring money into this. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I really like this car. It doesn't look like a 12 y/o car I'm currently satisfied with it and I enjoy driving it a lot so I try my best to keep it up to date with maintenance and such. 
I cleared the codes and didn't come back. I had parked on a steep hill maybe that caused the oil to get in the coil chamber or something that's why I lost oil and I had misfire code. But engine never lost power or anything. 
I'd appreciate any advice helps me keep my car good and healthy without getting ripped off or anything that's all. 
I really thank you all for all your advices and ideas that you share with me. 🙏


----------



## maxcsr (Sep 18, 2020)

ard said:


> Really? On what planet are you going back to this same dealer???? Amazing. Go to another dealer. You need to read the back of the work order, but usually a repair has a warranty that is from BMW, _not_ the specfic dealership.... and yes, this will be a total cluster.


I will definitely look for a different dealer if issue comes back with SULEV. But I found someone in Long Island who has good reputations who I might give a try with other maintenance issues.
I didn't know warranty was by bmw and not specific dealer that great to hear because I will never feel safe giving them my car again.


----------



## LeeL (Mar 25, 2021)

Z4530i said:


> Not true. Discount Tire (America’s Tire in CA) will fix them under certain conditions. I’ve had it done three times by three different stores. There are others too.





johnmares said:


> I read through this entire thread, in shock. This could have been resolved with a $6 tire plug kit from Pep Boys.





Ajtorres34 said:


> Just it a injection patch and bring it back


No, please no! Do not patch the Run Flat tires by anything other than bringing it to a professional tire repair place to have it fixed. I have had it done before on my Toyota, and it was only $25.

Run flat could save a driver and or everyone in the car at times. They are expensive because of “life saving designs”. They are “almost” impossible to fix, but for minor screw or nail hit, some professional could fix it still. Yes, they may be dangerous, but it could be done.

If, and a big If, you temporarily fix it with a syringes of some kinds, these will add in the “impossible to fix” probability and can potentially becomes “fatal” for the technician to even *dismount* the “tire”.


----------



## LeeL (Mar 25, 2021)

Hunter37 said:


> Well, I hope you're discovering why you shouldn't buy a car with run flats. Why doesn't BMW, Mercedes and Porsche at least give the buyer the CHOICE of a spare or run flat ? Wouldn't that be so much easier ?


I think it is for “luxury”, and of course not that alone. These tires “Save life” in events that would be catastrophic to others. I couldn’t imagine a blown tire at high way speed....etc... when bad things stay on your back, many things can swing differently. However, every technology and equipments that can save life would be priceless.

It sounds like a 12 YO BM isn’t a 12 YO Toyota or Honda. Why don’t you just swap it out to something else more reliable and easier for maintain until the whole situation improved ?


----------



## Z4530i (Feb 22, 2009)

LeeL said:


> No, please no! Do not patch the Run Flat tires by anything other than bringing it to a professional tire repair place to have it fixed. I have had it done before on my Toyota, and it was only $25.
> 
> Run flat could save a driver and or everyone in the car at times. They are expensive because of “life saving designs”. They are “almost” impossible to fix, but for minor screw or nail hit, some professional could fix it still. Yes, they may be dangerous, but it could be done.
> 
> If, and a big If, you temporarily fix it with a syringes of some kinds, these will add in the “impossible to fix” probability and can potentially becomes “fatal” for the technician to even *dismount* the “tire”.


“Fatal to even dismount”. Really? An un-inflated passenger car tire? Sure you’re not thinking of an old style truck WM?


----------

